# ThinkorSwim commissions



## Azzachazza (26 July 2011)

Hi everyone, was wondering who here trades US options throgh ThinkorSwim?

Also what commissions are u paying?

Im looking to sign up and get USD$1.25 per contract and NO ticket charge.

I know on their site it says $1.50 per contract with $10 ticket charge

I believe people have managed to bring it down. Just wondering how i would do that?

Cheers,

Azza


----------



## colion (27 July 2011)

If you trade a sufficient amount, you can negotiate a lower rate with most U.S. brokers.  Number of contracts per month is the key metric for the negotiation.


----------



## Azzachazza (27 July 2011)

Thanks Colion, so what are realistic commissions for someone like me starting out with options trading? I was told by some of the instructors at the CBOE that i should expect NO ticket charges.


----------



## colion (27 July 2011)

Decide how many contracts you will trade per order and then check the broker websites for their commission schedule.  I would not be too concerned about ticket charges as opposed to the total bottom line cost.  That's what counts and brokers get their money one way or another.

Here is a website that lists quite a few brokers so it is a good place to start:
http://www.brokerage-review.com/stock-brokers/lowest-options-fees-brokerage.aspx


----------



## Azzachazza (27 July 2011)

Thanks, that website is really helpful, they do side by side comparisons too. Im leaning towards think or swim only because of their trading platform. Youre right though, they will get their commissions one way or another. I did some calculations and for me, trading Calendar Spreads, ticket charges on the adjustments alone will eat away at my profits   Correct me if Im wrong, but the way i understand their policy; each adjustment, if carried out on a separate day, will incur the ticket charge...


----------



## colion (27 July 2011)

in general, commissions are quoted on a single trade basis.  Each position adjustment is a new trade so minimizing the number of trades is to your advantage.


----------



## Azzachazza (27 July 2011)

Yeah i thought so. Double edged sword. I suppose i can negotiate lower once my trading size increases per month. Thanks for your help Colion


----------

